# Sharpen your flipper magnet algae scraper



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently tried to sharpen this particular algae scraper and it was a great success. I hope this short article is helpful for you guys.

Things you will need:
- Whetstone
- flat surface
- elbow grease

This particular scraper has an angle that is set into the unit, so follow that angle. It is identical to sharpening a wood scraper.

First you sharpen the edge like shown below, with the scraper on the magnet still and run it across the stone as you would scraping the glass.














And now take off the blade and hone the side to get the burr back to that edge.







Then finally alternate pass on the edge and the side of the blade a total of 10-15 times.







As you can see in the picture, the edge is much bigger than when I got it, but it scrapes algae off like butter again.

Hope you guys enjoyed this tip and never to buy another scraper tip replacement again.

Cheers


----------

